# Succession of Successful Pastors



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 7, 2010)

Interesting article on the Gospel Coalition page on successful pastors and the history of the churches after they left/retired/died.

Gospel Integrity and Pastoral Succession – The Gospel Coalition Blog


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 7, 2010)

I've heard from a number of folks that it is really REALLY tough to be the immediate successor to a pastor who was dearly loved and of long tenure.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 7, 2010)

You always want to be the guy who follows the guy....


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 7, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> I've heard from a number of folks that it is really REALLY tough to be the immediate successor to a pastor who was dearly loved and of long tenure.


 
Kind of like the way the college of cardinals alternates young popes and old popes to stagger the durations?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 7, 2010)

I thought that it was a good article. Many pastors will announce their retirement and within a year they are gone- leaving a congregation to figure out what's next. Not good at all!


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 7, 2010)

Al Martin I think worked his successor in and then he retired.


----------



## FenderPriest (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey that's Dave from our church!


----------



## Jack K (Sep 7, 2010)

An excellent article. A lot of churches and pastors would do well to pay attention.


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2010)

While it would be ideal for a church to have a developed succession plan, sometimes there isn't time, when a vacancy occurs unexpectedly through illness, accident, or other reasons.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 8, 2010)

I believe the way my former church (where I served as assistant pastor with the former pastor, and bridged the gap to the present pastor), was one way that it was "done right." That was at Faith PCA, in Akron.


----------



## uberkermit (Sep 8, 2010)

I know of a church where the minister has had a very fruitful ministry, and is beloved by all. The leadership has recognised that he will leave one day and have tried (unsuccessfully so far) to implement some things to help transition. Basically the congregation is resistant.


----------

